#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Intelligen SuperPro Designer v9.0 Build 2 FULL Site License

## mkhurram79

*Intelligen SuperPro Designer v9.0 Build 2 FULL Site License*





SuperPro Designer is a comprehensive process simulator that facilitates modeling, evaluation, optimisation, cost analysis, debottlenecking, cycle time reduction, and environmental impact assessment of integrated processes in a wide range of industries (biochemical, specialty chemical, pharmaceutical, food, consumer goods, mineral processing, water purification, wastewater treatment, air pollution, etc).

The combination of manufacturing and environmental operation models in the same package enables the user to concurrently design and evaluate manufacturing and end-of-pipe treatment processes and practice waste minimization via pollution prevention and control to assess the environmental impact of the process.

Its development was initiated at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT). SuperPro is already in use at more than 400 companies and 500 universities around the world (including 18 of the top 20 pharmaceutical companies and 9 of the top 10 biopharmaceutical companies).

SuperPro Designer is available for the MS Windows 2000, XP, Vista and 7 platforms. It requires a Pentium PC (> 800 MHz) with at least 512 MB of RAM, and 500 MB of free hard disk space.

Key Features of SuperPro Designer:

Models for over 140 unit procedures / operations.
Rigorous reactor modules.
Material and energy balances.
Extensive chemical component and mixture database.
Extensive equipment and resource databases.
Equipment sizing and costing.
Thorough process economics.
Scheduling of batch operations.
Throughput Analysis and Debottlenecking.
Resource (utilities, raw materials, and labor) tracking as a function of time.
Waste stream characterization.
Environmental impact assessment
OLE-2 support.
PFD customization through addition of your own graphics and text.
Compatibility with a variety of graphics, spreadsheet, and word processing packages.
Option to export PFDs in DXF format (for incorporation into AutoCAD) and in WMF format





**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Remember

Those who did not share, did not get at all
[/CENTER]


**************************************************  *********************************************See More: Intelligen SuperPro Designer v9.0 Build 2 FULL Site License

----------


## JONNYQUEST

thanks a lot sir, you have shown ur greatness again and what a slogan at the end

sir

i think password is missing

----------


## thorem

Thanks a lot!

Could you indicate us the password please.?

Thanks in advance,

Thorem

----------


## nonicat

thanks a lot

----------


## vivek68

> thanks a lot



password please

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## superandy

Dear mkhurram79,

beautiful share, but useless without password.

Thanks 

Superandy

----------


## mobek

mkhurram79 will not answer; i know his way.

----------


## superandy

Dear friends,

try this: !!LavteamFree4All!! 

Regards
Superandy

----------


## mkhurram79

password is 

!!LavteamFree4All!!

----------


## R_RAZI

Please somebody can be uploaded rapidshare or 4share or mediafire  this is filters in ... .
thanks

----------


## vivek68

> password is 
> 
> !!LavteamFree4All!!





iT has not worked for me . did it work for u ?

----------


## aconcagua

Thanks  mkhurram79 , I've installed it, and it's working fine.

See More: Intelligen SuperPro Designer v9.0 Build 2 FULL Site License

----------


## josefreitas

Many thanks for this good..

----------


## rochi

try this one
Download:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Pass:InstrEng.com





> iT has not worked for me . did it work for u ?

----------


## samir5101

Dear Khurram brother,

I need all book of CASTI guide of ASME series. I need on urgent basis.
Masha ALLAH you doing great work for all humanity.

Regards,
samir ahmed

----------


## juliojuarezperez

I need this software please, This link is brokem 
help me

----------


## knight282011

hxxp://www.4shared.com/rar/lrsotOUr/intelligen_superpro_designer_v.html?

----------


## juliojuarezperez

Thanks,
for you help :Black Eyed:

----------


## R_RAZI

Thanks

----------


## shinl

Is it still available for download??

----------


## juliojuarezperez

This link is dead please I need this link

----------


## marcanord

mil gracias si es esa la clave... thanks a lot that's the key

----------


## salek786

> try this one
> download:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> pass:instreng.com



thanks!!!! You are a legend!

----------


## loser4800

thanks

See More: Intelligen SuperPro Designer v9.0 Build 2 FULL Site License

----------


## aa_jajan

Thank you so much. I really appreciate this sharing. Wooooowww. Awesome!!!

----------


## ericaspoggi

This link it is not working anymore, could you please add another one?

"try this one
download:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
pass:instreng.com "

----------


## kamerhan

Great post thanks.

----------


## UBOA

Seems like the links have stopped working.

Would it be possible to provide working link please?

----------


## UBOA

Seems like the links have stopped working.

Would it be possible to provide working link please?

----------


## pjack

> try this one
> Download:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Pass:InstrEng.com



 :Loyal: 
Thanks my brother.....you are great ....

----------


## Greychem

Can you send the link again please. Need it urgently.
thanks.
Greychem

----------


## arif801

Any new links guys?.. Tq in advanced..

----------


## checkmate

How many units are you able to enter in the sheet? I think this is an evaluation version (?)

----------


## checkmate

nevermind, file is correct! Thanks!

----------


## khaerul

Would it be possible to provide working link please?
tHE link is broken


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khaerul

Would it be possible to provide working link please?


tHE link is broken


Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Intelligen SuperPro Designer v9.0 Build 2 FULL Site License

----------


## krystaljjang90

Can anybody reupload the file?Need it badly.
Tq.

----------


## varesh

Yes I also need this file. Can anybody help us?

----------


## mehmetozgun

Guys plz. We need a link for download. C'mon

----------


## giulio_dalesio

good monring dear colleagues, 

does anybody have a new link or resource about SuperPro Designer?

Thanks in advance, 

Giulio

----------


## giulio_dalesio

good monring dear colleagues, 

does anybody have a new link or resource about SuperPro Designer?

Thanks in advance, 

Giulio

----------


## garli

Hello, does anyone have new link with new resource for SuperPro Designer ?
Many thanks before, I need for doing my project.

----------


## chem75

Please forgive the late request but would someone please post this again?

----------


## rahulkumargoyal@gmail.com

can you please share this software's setup file and password? I really want this software. My ID is rahulkumargoyal@gmail.com.
Thanks in Advance.

----------


## GOBU

Could you please upload this again, as the links you've provided here seem to be dead now. I need a newer version of SuperPro Designer so it can work on Windows 10. I'm a university student of Environmental Engineering, and our Faculty has the rights to the 6.0 version I think, which needs a virtual machine starting from Windows 7 x64 bit. I hope you can help me with this by uploading this version of the software. Thank you in advance!

----------


## superprouser

Dear All, 

can any one please upload the link again. all the previous links are down.

----------


## Ayub

selfish people who download and once their bellies are full cannot even live up to the spirit of this forum and share.....go and get choked..!!!

----------


## aconcagua

Try this site




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Program and ********.See More: Intelligen SuperPro Designer v9.0 Build 2 FULL Site License

----------


## krisone

ok, thanks

----------


## krisone

vale compadre, te pasaste; tengo una duda si, como puedes agregar otro tipo de calefaccion, aparte de los steam, hot water, etc.. onda para agrandar la base de datos

----------


## Elifas

i cant excess the file.please help

----------


## makkam

Hello*

I'm student and I look for working with a full version of super Pro designer. It is possible?
Can you help me please?

Regards

----------


## makkam

Hello

I'm student and I look for working with a full version of super Pro designer. It is possible?
Can you help me please?

Regards

----------


## ucevan

I need superpro designer v.9* please help me

----------


## blindmelon

Thanks a lot

----------


## total365

Could anyone help me out with Superpro designer what ever the most recent version you have is?

Thanks

----------


## N_K_S031

Hello* can anyone please help me with SuperPro Designer latest full version?

----------


## ramisami



----------


## niki220395

Can anyone please give us a new download link for superpro designer  ?

----------


## Greychem

Thanks a lot.

See More: Intelligen SuperPro Designer v9.0 Build 2 FULL Site License

----------


## bassmania

Thanks a lot!

----------


## Ramisamii

I want superpro designer full version please

----------

